# LED UV



## MickJagger (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried using the full spectrum LED's with their Tegu's? Im curious as to see if they would benefit more, emitting it more gently then other lights. I know plants respond better to LED's then other sources of UV. Lets try and make this a decent discussion!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 5, 2014)

Plants react better to LED? I didnt' know that! That's so cool, because all of us animal and fish people rely on these more traditional bulbs. Its expensive as you have to replace constantly!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 5, 2014)

Just googled. Not much info at all. I saw one person said we are far, far away from getting uvb led down pat? But I think they are wrong, cause it looks like its coming out, or about to shortly. Just a matter of good studies I suppose.

http://www.chameleonforums.com/reptisun-led-uvb-write-up-130354/ -- really nice and easy to undersetand info!

Annnd, I don't understand any of this. LOL. Very technical. 
http://www.laserfocusworld.com/articles/2014/04/uv-disinfection-leds-versus-lamps.html
http://www.intl-lighttech.com/products/light-sources/leds/uv-leds


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah the reptile industry hasn't quite locked it down quite yet. Possibly a project i should jump on being an engineer/innovator. But a lot of the LED's i saw was for mostly growing plants, however on their spectrum charts it puts off more then our power suns do! Or my soon to be new purchase on the "Mega-Ray", supposed to be an incredible light, you should check it out!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2014)

My understanding is that while there is LEDs that produce the appropriate UVB in the 290-305 nm wavelengths, they are super expensive (something like $300 per LED) and burn out quick. You have to remember, there are numerous UV lengths, not all of them are good. The full spectrum LEDs you're talking about will produce visual light, they will not produce the UVB that reptiles should be receiving. It isn't that plants respond better to LED UV than they do other sources, it is that LEDs can more accurately produce the specific wavelengths that the plants use in photosynthesis.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you so much, that does forsure clear the air about LED. Laura recommended the mega-ray so I gotta get one and try it out. 60 gallon enclosure with a 100 w powersun, powersun sits about 13 inches away and basking spot is around 102, would 160w be too much?


----------

